# Propolis-Any Easy Way to Remove



## DebCP (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello,

I was just wondering if there is a magic bullet for getting propolis off hands. Everytime I get quite a bit on my hands I seem to spend half the day trying to get the stuff off. 

Any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I wash my hands in rubbing alcohol. Works for gloves, smoker bellows etc too.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Citrus soap works


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I leave it...love the smell...stays with me all day!


----------



## pkwilbur (Mar 20, 2004)

Lemon Essential oil. which is from the rind of a lemon. Easier just to buy a bottle of the essential oil. Use it for lots of stuff.

Cuts anything!!!


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I take a knife blade and scrape the propolis off. Any remaining propolis is a non-issue then.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Disposable nitrile gloves work too.
Ernie


----------



## DebCP (Apr 4, 2009)

The citrus soap and citrus oils sound wonderful, will have to get some of that for the future. Next time I'll at least try the rubbing alcohol as I always have that on hand. 

I had tried scraping it off (fingernails but not a knife) and still found laundry clinging to my fingers when I wasn't holding onto anything. If I was trying to be spiderman it would be wonderful, but don't know if I liked my dainty underclothing to be covered in propolis.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I carry a can of WD-40 to get the propolis off then I wash that off with soapy water I carry with. Use empty laundry soap jugs and fill with water. The last bit of detergant left in them is usually enough.


----------

